# Tv Recco bloqueada



## Mario Di Domenico (May 10, 2014)

buenos dias . un vecino me trajo un tv lcd recco 32 pulgadas modeloRLCD-32D12  que esta bloqueada con un codigo de 4 digitos  en un determinado  
canal pidiendo dicho codigo las teclas del tv no responden y no hay forma de ingresar dicho codigo ...

para colmo de males no tiene el control remoto

habra algun modo de resetearlo?


----------

